# Spypoint Link Micro



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 21, 2019)

I must say, given all the issues that have been noted on this forum with this particular trail cam, the 2 I purchased when Academy ran them for 99.00 have performed flawlessly.  I did the software update as soon as I took them out of box and ran them in my backyard several weeks before putting them in the woods, to test.  Since they been in woods for the last 2 months, both have worked as advertised.  I get pictures every 4 hours (I have it set to send me pictures 6 times per 24 hour period) and the battery life on both of them is at 64% and 67% at this time, once again they been in the woods since early October.  Maybe I just got 2 good ones, IDK, but I do know I will be asking Santa for several more to deploy next deer season.  Hopefully someone will run them again for 99.00 bucks.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 21, 2019)

Same here.  I did the same thing with the exception of testing them in my yard.  Signal has been steady at 3 bars the whole time, and I have the pics sent set at instant with a 1 min delay.  Put a 12V solar battery on it and it's lastest pretty much the whole season so far since August.  I'm quite pleased for the price point.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Nov 21, 2019)

i have 1 out a month and it works good for me tried at home good pics and now at camp with 2-3 bars of service


----------



## puckett181 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have two- they would not work until I did the software update, since then they have performed flawlessly.


----------



## KevChap (Nov 21, 2019)

I love mine.. I have noticed sometimes they die and still show a high battery percent


----------



## KevChap (Nov 21, 2019)

It's all I want to use now... I'll be buying more


----------



## pinus palustris (Nov 22, 2019)

Have had a Spypoint EVO going on two years. Had good luck initially, recently it has been sending tons of blank pics, eating up batteries, not sending pics, and generally misbehaving!! Have updated firmware but nothing gets better. 
Now, for the link micro...first one worked flawlessly for about a month, then stopped taking pics, much less sending. Did firmware upgrade, would not upgrade, Spypoint even forced it over the air and no luck. No upgrade, no pics. Returned and replacement has been behaving for about a week or so. Plan to do firmware upgrade soon, so we will see what happens.
From what i can tell, this little Micro is hit or miss with regards working as they are supposed to!


----------



## SnapperG (Nov 26, 2019)

I haven't had any issues with mine either. One thing I have noticed is in a couple of spots I tried to run them with a low signal - the batteries have died in a day or two. As long as they have two or more bars the lithiums have lasted for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 26, 2019)

I took the plunge and ordered a couple of these cams...my first foray into the cell cam world.  $99 is the same price I would pay for a decent non-cell cam so I figured I would give it a whirl.  I'm not very tech savvy so hoping for the best.  What I'm not sure of is what the total cost of ownership will be after service plans, batteries, etc.  I'm thinking that it may be one of those get the equipment for cheap and pay for the service type deals.  I'm really hoping for a cam that will keep service for several months using the most conservative settings..like what Buford Dawg is experiencing with his cams since I won't be able to get to them very often.  Can you run two cams off the same plan?


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 26, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a couple of these cams...my first foray into the cell cam world.  $99 is the same price I would pay for a decent non-cell cam so I figured I would give it a whirl.  I'm not very tech savvy so hoping for the best.  What I'm not sure of is what the total cost of ownership will be after service plans, batteries, etc.  I'm thinking that it may be one of those get the equipment for cheap and pay for the service type deals.  I'm really hoping for a cam that will keep service for several months using the most conservative settings..like what Buford Dawg is experiencing with his cams since I won't be able to get to them very often.  Can you run two cams off the same plan?



you can run two cameras on the same app, but pay separately for the plans.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 26, 2019)

I am interested in buying my own....what type of cell plans do you need/use?  I am an AT&T Customer.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 26, 2019)

Secondly, how do you go about adding it to the plan?  Do you take the camera to the AT&T store?


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 26, 2019)

lildorris00 said:


> Secondly, how do you go about adding it to the plan?  Do you take the camera to the AT&T store?



Nothing is added to your current wireless plan.  When you buy the camera, either the ATT or Verizon version, you download the app, activate the camera, then you get 30 days free of the unlimited transfers plan.  After the 30 days, you can choose one of the plans they offer (or keep the free 100 pics per month plan), and pay through the Spypoint app.

From what I understand, this is different than some of the other cell camera brands where you can add the camera to your current data plan.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 26, 2019)

Shane Dockery said:


> Nothing is added to your current wireless plan.  When you buy the camera, either the ATT or Verizon version, you download the app, activate the camera, then you get 30 days free of the unlimited transfers plan.  After the 30 days, you can choose one of the plans they offer (or keep the free 100 pics per month plan), and pay through the Spypoint app.
> 
> From what I understand, this is different than some of the other cell camera brands where you can add the camera to your current data plan.



So...for buying the camera I get a free 100 pics per month?  I mean, to put that on a trail and leave it, 100 pics is probably enough to not need a plan.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 26, 2019)

lildorris00 said:


> So...for buying the camera I get a free 100 pics per month?  I mean, to put that on a trail and leave it, 100 pics is probably enough to not need a plan.



Correct, after the free 30 days unlimited plan, it will automatically revert to the free 100 pics a month plan if you do not select a paid plan.

Once the season is over, I'll switch back to the free 100 pics plan and save the money for another camera. 

This is for the Link-Micro like I have.  I would assume it's the same for the other Spypoint cameras as well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 26, 2019)

Shane addressed the questions accurately, at least from what I know.  I utilized the free 100 pictures for awhile, but did select the unlimited for the month of November as I put the camera over some corn to see what was around.  I just hit 1000 pictures for November.  I pulled the camera today and put it over a well used scrape and will revert back to the free 100 pictures in December.  I like the payment plan and methods.  You can do it month by month and not have to pay for a full year.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 26, 2019)

I have 2 get plenty of pictures. I got Verizon camera because it works better than ATT. Phone I have Sprint. My Sprint phone doesn't pick up great sometimes so I log out then back in. I have got thousands of pictures no problem. 100 pictures wouldn't last a week maybe 4 days so I go with 1000.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 26, 2019)

I have two. Had problems when first got but finally acclimated to the fact they ain't great but they are still a very helpful tool.

On mine I built a 12 volt battery box. Put them out before bow season. Battery is still showing 100%. When the battery runs down I'll recharge it rather than buy another (I like that I don't have to go in the deer woods to change batteries periodically (I'd like to not have to change batteries at all during deer season if possible but not sure how long the lithiums will last in the Cuddeback's)).

Have the same 12 volt battery boxes set up on other cameras except Cuddlink ones. Those I bought lithium batteries for. Lithiums are expensive but they last a very long time.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Nov 27, 2019)

Academy Sports Black Friday sale has these on sale for $99.  The sale is active now and I picked up two more last night.


----------



## Long Cut (Nov 27, 2019)

Owned a Link Micro since June...

Been going fine until recently, it’s been missing transmission windows (every 4hrs). Buddies with cameras in other counties with good service (3-5 bars) also experiencing the exact same issues. 

We have different firmwares which tells me we are both outdated, or the issue is on Spypoint end. 

Overall for the $105 I paid, it’s a good camera. 
Does it send every picture it triggers at 1 Min intervals? Absolutely not. 
Would I pay $150 for one? Absolutely not
Would I pay $90-105 for another one? Yes


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 27, 2019)

I really want one of the Spartans but not ready to pony up that kinda cash for one.  These cheaper cams will get me up to speed, I hope, to know if I want to invest in a pricier cell cam.  I do think getting pics texted would be a neat feature like some of them do...videos as well.  I got hooked on cheap WGIs, Moultries, Stealthcams, Brownings, etc.  Those were all hit 'n miss so not expecting much different on the cell cams.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 27, 2019)

I bought 2 more today from Santa Claus, LOL.  Academy running them again for 99.00, so ran and picked up a couple and handed to the wife and said wrap these up, you just bought my Xmas.  Fine with her.  The key is to purchase the cell provider that has the best service in the area you intend on using the camera.  I am a AT&T loyal cell customer, however Verizon tends to have better service in the area my clubs reside, therefore I went with the Verizon Spypoint.  My buddy is running AT&T and his is working fine on the club, but he has 2 bars while I have 3 bars with Verizon.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I bought 2 more today from Santa Claus, LOL.  Academy running them again for 99.00, so ran and picked up a couple and handed to the wife and said wrap these up, you just bought my Xmas.  Fine with her.  The key is to purchase the cell provider that has the best service in the area you intend on using the camera.  I am a AT&T loyal cell customer, however Verizon tends to have better service in the area my clubs reside, therefore I went with the Verizon Spypoint.  My buddy is running AT&T and his is working fine on the club, but he has 2 bars while I have 3 bars with Verizon.



Sweet!..I went with the Verizon ones too...definitely the best for my spots as well.  Let us know how the App handles all those cams!


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 28, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> I have 2 get plenty of pictures. I got Verizon camera because it works better than ATT. Phone I have Sprint. My Sprint phone doesn't pick up great sometimes so I log out then back in. I have got thousands of pictures no problem. 100 pictures wouldn't last a week maybe 4 days so I go with 1000.


I’m confused.  If you are on “spypoints” network and not required to have it on your personal cell plan then how do you know whether it is on att or Verizon network?  I ordered one from academy yesterday and I didn’t recall any mention of the network.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 28, 2019)

lildorris00 said:


> I’m confused.  If you are on “spypoints” network and not required to have it on your personal cell plan then how do you know whether it is on att or Verizon network?  I ordered one from academy yesterday and I didn’t recall any mention of the network.



The camera comes either on the AT&T or Verizon network based on which one you purchased.  There are 2 flavors.  USA Nationwide model is AT&T and the Link-Micro-V is the Verizon model.  When you order online, you should have gotten that option.  If you pick up in the store, there are 2 different boxes per network carrier, I recall AT&T is blue color and Verizon is orange color.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 28, 2019)

From what I understand,  buy whatever signal is strongest where you will put the cam.  For my area, it's Verizon.  The cam will work on the closest tower to your area.  Obviously it's best to know that info before buying.  And as Buford Dawg mentioned, the two cams are coded differently.


----------



## Long Cut (Nov 29, 2019)

Well an update...

It’s apparent that I jinxed myself, my Spypoint hasn’t sent a single picture since 11/27.. This camera has 5/5 bars of service where it’s currently residing. 
A buddy has a camera that hasn’t sent a single picture since 5PM 11/27, his has 3/4 bars of service. 

By “sending pictures” I’m referring to the cameras last connection with a cell tower, which updates within the App under the “Status” tab. It will say “Last Communication” and you’ll have a time and date. Ours both tapped out on 11/27 17:01 hours.

We’ll see when I get to the camera in question on Tuesday. But the chances that 2 separate cameras quit communication on the exact same time and date is concerning. 

Has any other Spypoint Link Micro users been experiencing issues with the older firmware?


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 29, 2019)

I wish you boys had mentioned that I need a micro sd card that is not included.  I was so excited but now I have to go buy the sd card first lol


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm up and test running in the back yard.  Firmware update and setup complete.  It took some youtubing but I pulled it off.  If I can do it then anyone can..no joke..haha.  Pretty neat the whole cell camera idea.  One thing I have noticed is that I don't get a notification of pic.  I have had to go into the app and check for the pic.  I checked my phone and notifications are on.  Any ideas?

Update:  I'm getting pic notifications now...I think it may just have to work the kinks out on it's own after the first few transmissions.


----------



## lildorris00 (Dec 1, 2019)

I finally got the sd card in and activated the camera.  I put it out behind my house to test.  I got a picture about an hour later and nothing since.  I am not saying it isn’t working but the anticipation is torture.  Lol.  Maybe I don’t like cell cameras.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Early Impressions:

Seems to be catching everything and not overly detection sensitive.  The pics are average...good enough for my purposes.  The night pics can be blurry with movement and the flash is strong which does whiteout the subject a little bit.  The pics on the card are sharper due to the fact they compress the pic when transmitting to save data.

The temperature on both cams read 10-13 degrees below actual temp.  Not a big deal as long as I know the variance.

I really like the app...lots of fun.

Battery life on the most active cam is 90% after 50 pics.  These are with garden variety Duracell and instant transmitting of each picture.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a Spartan and ordered one of these Spypoints to see if I like the cheaper alternative.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 1, 2019)

ssramage said:


> I have a Spartan and ordered one of these Spypoints to see if I like the cheaper alternative.



You won't.  Camera takes way more baby sitting than other cameras out there.  I have gotten to the point of frustration that I am just going back to my Moultrie and Bushnell's.  I have three Link-Evo's out right now and only one is sending pics and the other two haven't sent any in over two weeks.  I have 2 micros that I don't have in the woods right now because they needed to be updated to work again.  If you live close to your cameras you'll be able to keep them up and running but if you live any distance away you will get frustrated with all the updates that has to be done on them. Many on this board know I have been an advocate for this company due to the pricepoint of the cameras, and it is still a good trail camera, but they have a ways to go to be a good quality cell camera.  Until they learn to do updates to the camera via their own cell network, I'm out on buying any more of them.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 1, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> You won't.  Camera takes way more baby sitting than other cameras out there.  I have gotten to the point of frustration that I am just going back to my Moultrie and Bushnell's.  I have three Link-Evo's out right now and only one is sending pics and the other two haven't sent any in over two weeks.  I have 2 micros that I don't have in the woods right now because they needed to be updated to work again.  If you live close to your cameras you'll be able to keep them up and running but if you live any distance away you will get frustrated with all the updates that has to be done on them. Many on this board know I have been an advocate for this company due to the pricepoint of the cameras, and it is still a good trail camera, but they have a ways to go to be a good quality cell camera.  Until they learn to do updates to the camera via their own cell network, I'm out on buying any more of them.



I actually got a nice Browning on sale Black Friday as well. Was already thinking that the spypoint might go back. I really like my spartan but it’s a lot of money and has been my guilty obsession getting pics. It’s not working right now because of a thief breaking it so I’m burnt on putting that much $$$ in another.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Backyard testing is complete.  I now have great intel on the habits and movements of "Bandit," our outdoor cat.  Overall I am pleased with the cams and they are ready to go afield.  They do eat regular batteries so I will install lithiums and change to conservative settings for the field.  In addition, I'll most likely use them for true "trail" monitoring and not set up on a feeding station/salt lick type sites to conserve charge as well.  What I have to decide is whether I deploy them now for fun or keep them on standby til early next fall.  I'm thinking I'll keep them fresh, install the latest firmware updates right before I put them out for next season.  The only x-factor will be what kind of service they get in the woods...a full 5 bars here at the house but no guarantees once they go to the big woods.  Maybe I'll put them out before turkey season just to check the service and then pull them before the dog days summer heat hits.  I feel like high temps degrade cams quicker.


----------



## Long Cut (Dec 2, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> Backyard testing is complete.  I now have great intel on the habits and movements of "Bandit," our outdoor cat.  Overall I am pleased with the cams and they are ready to go afield.  They do eat regular batteries so I will install lithiums and change to conservative settings for the field.  In addition, I'll most likely use them for true "trail" monitoring and not set up on a feeding station/salt lick type sites to conserve charge as well.  What I have to decide is whether I deploy them now for fun or keep them on standby til early next fall.  I'm thinking I'll keep them fresh, install the latest firmware updates right before I put them out for next season.  The only x-factor will be what kind of service they get in the woods...a full 5 bars here at the house but no guarantees once they go to the big woods.  Maybe I'll put them out before turkey season just to check the service and then pull them before the dog days summer heat hits.  I feel like high temps degrade cams quicker.



I’ve had my Link Micro out in the woods since June. The cold weather seems to eat at them the most. My camera never skipped a beat June through October. 
Their newest firmware V1:10 or something like that recently went through, if your camera doesn’t have that it will not work properly. 

SpyPoint customer service was phenomenal for me. Go to their website directly and find the “chat” button in the bottom left corner. They can “push” firmware to your cameras remotely (granted this ate close to 20% of my battery) but it worked and I never had to go tinker with the camera. 

Don’t bother calling or emailing SpyPoint, they’re a millennial run company and their most efficient form of CS contact is through their “Chat” system on their website. 

I hope this helps


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Long Cut said:


> I’ve had my Link Micro out in the woods since June. The cold weather seems to eat at them the most. My camera never skipped a beat June through October.
> Their newest firmware V1:10 or something like that recently went through, if your camera doesn’t have that it will not work properly.
> 
> SpyPoint customer service was phenomenal for me. Go to their website directly and find the “chat” button in the bottom left corner. They can “push” firmware to your cameras remotely (granted this ate close to 20% of my battery) but it worked and I never had to go tinker with the camera.
> ...



Yes, I downloaded V1:10 to my cameras before activation.  I am pleased with the results after my testing.  Are they perfect? No.  They are pretty good though so far and definitely on par with other budget cams I've owned as far as pic quality/detection, etc.  That's good to hear about the hot weather performance.  Plastic and electronics usually suffer in extreme heat so I've usually pulled them during the warmest months.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 2, 2019)

Mine continues to run smoothly.  I have it send me pictures every 4 hours and the batteries have lasted 9 weeks so far and are at 56% now.  I quickly learned using instant sending ate thru them.  I am good with every 4 hours.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Mine continues to run smoothly.  I have it send me pictures every 4 hours and the batteries have lasted 9 weeks so far and are at 56% now.  I quickly learned using instant sending ate thru them.  I am good with every 4 hours.



BD...are you using lithiums to get that kind of mileage?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 2, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> BD...are you using lithiums to get that kind of mileage?


Nope, just good ole Duracell Alkalines.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 3, 2019)

Long Cut said:


> I’ve had my Link Micro out in the woods since June. The cold weather seems to eat at them the most. My camera never skipped a beat June through October.
> Their newest firmware V1:10 or something like that recently went through, if your camera doesn’t have that it will not work properly.
> 
> SpyPoint customer service was phenomenal for me. Go to their website directly and find the “chat” button in the bottom left corner. They can “push” firmware to your cameras remotely (granted this ate close to 20% of my battery) but it worked and I never had to go tinker with the camera.
> ...




Yep, x2 on the Chat function.  Did that just a bit ago because I noticed I was still on an older firmware version.  Quick, simple, and got it done.


----------



## lildorris00 (Dec 4, 2019)

Iv had my Link Micro out a few days...and I have had about 20 photos uploaded.  However, sometimes it has a "last communication" date that is different (more recent) from my last photo that was uploaded.  Does that mean there was a new photo but the upload failed?

I will admit that I did not update the firmware/software, i just took it out, activated and put into the woods.  IDK if this has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2019)

lildorris00 said:


> Iv had my Link Micro out a few days...and I have had about 20 photos uploaded.  However, sometimes it has a "last communication" date that is different (more recent) from my last photo that was uploaded.  Does that mean there was a new photo but the upload failed?
> 
> I will admit that I did not update the firmware/software, i just took it out, activated and put into the woods.  IDK if this has anything to do with it or not.


Could be that it synced at a later time to see if the camera had any new pictures to send.


----------



## lildorris00 (Dec 4, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Could be that it synced at a later time to see if the camera had any new pictures to send.



That was my thought but nowhere have I read that the software will connect to the camera to "check"...basically its the other way around.  I understand it to be that the Camera will connect when it has a pic but I could be wrong.  It is set to transmit immediately.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2019)

So mine has not taken a pic since yesterday eve. SD card shows 0%, battery full. Tech support said firmware needed updating, funny thing is my buddys camera has the older firmware than mine and I can still see it.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m trying to set one up now. I put the new firmware on the micro SD, but so far it just appears to be functional but the app shows no status or pics. I’ve got it set on instant push pics. What am I missing here?  Green light so I think signal is good.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 6, 2019)

Keep in mind, the camera should check in at the interval you have it set up at, however if there are no pictures taken then only the Status section in the App will update to reflect that it did check in at the set interval.  So, I have mine set up to check in every 4 hours and there are times when I do not get a picture in that 4 hours but I can check the status and see that it did check in.  Just a suggestion, take your phone with the Spypoint App with you when u set it up in the woods and before you leave the woods, make sure it has communicated with your phone, therefore you know for certain it has good service and is checking in.  It should check in as soon as it gets a good network signal and all the lights go blank on the camera.  That is what I do.  

I know one thing, these guys are really irritating me.  They come into the stand site about 10 minutes after shooting light is gone every day, guess gonna have to break out the Green lights and sit a few minutes longer.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 6, 2019)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Keep in mind, the camera should check in at the interval you have it set up at, however if there are no pictures taken then only the Status section in the App will update to reflect that it did check in at the set interval.  So, I have mine set up to check in every 4 hours and there are times when I do not get a picture in that 4 hours but I can check the status and see that it did check in.  Just a suggestion, take your phone with the Spypoint App with you when u set it up in the woods and before you leave the woods, make sure it has communicated with your phone, therefore you know for certain it has good service and is checking in.  It should check in as soon as it gets a good network signal and all the lights go blank on the camera.  That is what I do.
> 
> I know one thing, these guys are really irritating me.  They come into the stand site about 10 minutes after shooting light is gone every day, guess gonna have to break out the Green lights and sit a few minutes longer.



Mine has never checked in with my app. I’m not sure what to do besides wait on hold for their customer service. I’m not normally a complete idiot about electronic items, but I’m starting to feel like one with this thing...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 6, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Mine has never checked in with my app. I’m not sure what to do besides wait on hold for their customer service. I’m not normally a complete idiot about electronic items, but I’m starting to feel like one with this thing...



Have you tried it at home?  Test drive it at home before venturing to the woods with it.  I also heard that using the CHAT feature on the Spypoint customer support website is much easier and faster.  I have not used it, just heard that on this forum.  I hope I never have to have support


----------



## ssramage (Dec 6, 2019)

Bought one and thought I’d give it a shot. Spent an hour trying to get it to connect, no luck. Boxing it back up and returning. I’ll stick with Spartan for cell cams I think.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 6, 2019)

I tried two of them.  Talked to customer support after waiting on hold for 40 minutes. They couldn’t give me any further direction and said “it sounds like they didn’t activate”. Yes I agree. They didn’t. Boxed back up for return.  Very disappointed. Loaded the latest firmware, reloaded the app, rebooted and removed both cards, could just be a hollow plastic box with blinking lights as far as they proved it to me...


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 6, 2019)

That stinks...yeah, a Spartan with video is on my wish list.  My 2 Micro's are still working well.  Maybe I got a couple of good ones. The only problem I'm having at this point is that I somehow get logged off the app and have to re login sometimes. I still haven't taken them to the big woods for the real test but so far I am pleased.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 6, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> That stinks...yeah, a Spartan with video is on my wish list.  My 2 Micro's are still working well.  Maybe I got a couple of good ones. The only problem I'm having at this point is that I somehow get logged off the app and have to re login sometimes. I still haven't taken them to the big woods for the real test but so far I am pleased.



I can’t say it wasn’t my fault, but if so, it would have been nice if the Frenchman could have told me...


----------



## Killdee (Dec 8, 2019)

Academy still has $99 on the micro. Now they are not cell specified but have a V which stands for variable. I'm assuming you now choose the cell service when you activate.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 8, 2019)

Killdee said:


> Academy still has $99 on the micro. Now they are not cell specified but have a V which stands for variable. I'm assuming you now choose the cell service when you activate.



The V is the Verizon network model i think the AT&T model says Nationwide.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 9, 2019)

That is correct.  V for Verizon and AT&T is labeled as Nationwide.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 10, 2019)

I have cell cams from varying brands, so I have a lot of experience with them. I always run lithium batteries in mine, and have solar panels on ones that take a ton of pictures. I bought some of the micro's when they went on sale. I didn't update my firmware as the camera was operating fine, so I just deployed them and no issues so far. I can access my cameras easily if I need to update the firmware.  Mine are Verizon running V1.09.05 HW:1.  

The web portal is just as convenient and easy to use as the app, and actually easier to view pictures.


----------



## Long Cut (Dec 10, 2019)

Well I added a second Link Micro to my arsenal. 

All of the old pictures from Camera 1 began sending to Camera 2’s (new camera) library. 
So camera 2 which was registered Dec 9th now has over 2,000 photos from December 5-9th. 

Thankfully the first month is free but if this isn’t fixed or happens again, I’ll be paying for the pictures twice. Since the plans are per camera... 

Customer Support had no idea what to do, said the Logistics Team will be in touch within 24-48 hours. 

I should’ve bought a Spartan.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 12, 2019)

I activated my 2nd and 3rd micro last night. I did not update the firmware and both are working great. I labeled all 3 of my cameras separately and it seems they're sending them to the proper folders with no issues.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 14, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> I activated my 2nd and 3rd micro last night. I did not update the firmware and both are working great. I labeled all 3 of my cameras separately and it seems they're sending them to the proper folders with no issues.


Looking forward to unwrapping a couple more at Xmas and getting them deployed in the woods right after Xmas as well.  I will update the firmwire before I put them out however, just in case.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 17, 2019)

Like anything when they're working they're great! When they're not working how they should they're not so great and pretty much worthless. Not had great success with the online chat feature to fix a cam that will not accept firmware updates.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 30, 2019)

So, I deployed my 2nd Link Micro Thursday after Xmas, yes, Santa brought it, LOL.  Working great for me.  Same as the 1st camera.  I need to raise my feeder apparently, got a kick out of these pictures.  So far, I have been impressed with them at 99.00.


----------



## BlueBludded (Jan 2, 2020)

So, I have 2 Link Micros.  One of them is in a low traffic area, it collects less than 100 pics/month and I have no issues.

The other one is in a more highly trafficked area, which you wouldn't know, because it stopped regularly sending pictures about a week ago. I've updated everything, reinstalled everything and nothing helps. Occasionally I'll get pictures that are like 3 days old. Has anyone had any success in getting a refund from them?


----------



## lildorris00 (Jan 3, 2020)

Does anyone know how to tell when your month begins and ends for when your 100 pics restarts?  Iv got my 100 free pics and I wondered when it would start sending again


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 3, 2020)

lildorris00 said:


> Does anyone know how to tell when your month begins and ends for when your 100 pics restarts?  Iv got my 100 free pics and I wondered when it would start sending again


It is either in the Account section or in the Photo package section within the mobile App, I dont have my cell phone close by, but it is within one of those sections.


----------



## lildorris00 (Jan 4, 2020)

I don’t see it in either.  I don’t see much in the account section...in the setting section I see last communication and last installation dates but both are within the last week.  I activated the camera about 12/3-12/4.  In the photo section all I see is a photo counter saying 100/100


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 4, 2020)

When I returned the two mystery duds to Academy the lady at customer service said they were flooding in for returns. She suspected something was defective with their batch. I’m glad they work for some of you...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 5, 2020)

lildorris00 said:


> I don’t see it in either.  I don’t see much in the account section...in the setting section I see last communication and last installation dates but both are within the last week.  I activated the camera about 12/3-12/4.  In the photo section all I see is a photo counter saying 100/100


Got my phone in hand, so here is where I see the information.  Go to the Account folder, then select Photo Transmission Plans.  You will see the plans available to you.  Free, Basic, Standard, Premium.  Whatever plan you are currently on, SHOULD be highlighted in orange, the others will be in gray.  Underneath that plan, should read the following Text "Period ends in XX days where XX is the number of days.  I am looking at both my cameras in the App now and both illustrate this.


----------



## spinefish (Jan 5, 2020)

We have placed one Micro cam about 4 days ago, and have noticed that it takes a lot of pictures with no animals in the pic. We will get 50-60 pics a night, and at least half of them are just a pic of the food plot. I know there has been wind and rain, but I don't think that's it.
Have any of you noticed your cam takes a lot of pictures of nothing?


----------



## lildorris00 (Jan 6, 2020)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Got my phone in hand, so here is where I see the information.  Go to the Account folder, then select Photo Transmission Plans.  You will see the plans available to you.  Free, Basic, Standard, Premium.  Whatever plan you are currently on, SHOULD be highlighted in orange, the others will be in gray.  Underneath that plan, should read the following Text "Period ends in XX days where XX is the number of days.  I am looking at both my cameras in the App now and both illustrate this.


Maybe it is because I am still on the "free plan" but I don't have the text that talks about the period and number of days left.  I see the different plan options and the price but no text for the plan that I am on.


----------



## lildorris00 (Jan 6, 2020)

spinefish said:


> We have placed one Micro cam about 4 days ago, and have noticed that it takes a lot of pictures with no animals in the pic. We will get 50-60 pics a night, and at least half of them are just a pic of the food plot. I know there has been wind and rain, but I don't think that's it.
> Have any of you noticed your cam takes a lot of pictures of nothing?


I have 2 spypoints.  The first seems to be perfect.  The second had a similar issue that you are describing (although mostly daytime pictures).  I changed the sensitivity from high to medium and turned it a different direction (so the sun isnt hitting it directly) and it seems to work.  I still get a random blank pic but nothing like I was before.


----------



## BlueBludded (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, my Micro finally stopped turning on. So I have to ship it to them in Canada for them to determine if I get a replacement.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 26, 2020)

What about the solar camera. Anyone have them ? Do you Like them ???


----------



## Taco4x4 (Feb 6, 2020)

spinefish said:


> We have placed one Micro cam about 4 days ago, and have noticed that it takes a lot of pictures with no animals in the pic. We will get 50-60 pics a night, and at least half of them are just a pic of the food plot. I know there has been wind and rain, but I don't think that's it.
> Have any of you noticed your cam takes a lot of pictures of nothing?


Yes sometimes you need to adjust the sensitivity. If you know there are going to be high winds for instance lower your sensitivity. After it calms down turn it back up. What is great is you can do it without leaving the house. You will figure it out.


----------



## eli511 (Feb 17, 2020)

Can’t seem to get the firmware updated. We have done everything that the video has said with no luck. Still blinking light and no luck.  Any advice?? Help.  Lol!!


----------



## chris41081 (Mar 10, 2020)

eli511 said:


> Can’t seem to get the firmware updated. We have done everything that the video has said with no luck. Still blinking light and no luck.  Any advice?? Help.  Lol!!



Mine worked flawlessly for 5 months then it didn't. Same problem, followed the firmware update steps exactly as described with no luck. The camera will not update and just blinks. 15 emails back and forth of "try this and that" and now they want me to ship it back to them.


----------

